# Where do your clients change clothes when on location with wardrobe changes?



## Rudipides (Aug 23, 2014)

Im looking at trying to do some Senior portraits this year and I know the typical senior portrait session usually as several wardrobe changes.  The locations that I normally shoot at do not have public restrooms.

 So, how do you guys that deal with wardrobe changes handle this? Do they just change in a car? 


Thanks
Randy


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2014)

I would buy something like a camping toilet surround.  Even if there are public restrooms available, they're rarely what I would consider clean enough to direct clients to, especially teen-age girls with their best clothing.


----------



## Aedai (Aug 23, 2014)

Well I haven't taken senior photos before, but when I graduated a couple years ago I changed in my car.  And then I changed again after we got back to the studio to take more pictures.


----------



## Rudipides (Aug 23, 2014)

Awesome idea.  Just looks some of these camping things up and very inexpensive solution.

Thanks for that advice.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2014)

Happy to help.


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2014)

Hilo Hut II Privacy Shelter

Neewer® 6 Feet Portable Indoor outdoor Photo Studio Pop Up Changing Dressing Fitting Changing Tent Room


----------

